# my Northern lights/buddah and Skunk grow



## RASTAYOUT (Jul 7, 2007)

i am not sure if these are the actual strains i purchased 2 clones from a friend/aquaintance and not sure on reliability, he does have a very nice grow op tho.

Soil or Hydro? SOIL NOT SURE EXACT KIND BUT I THINK MIRICAL GROW

Lighting: MH/HPS 1000W DUAL BALAST

PH if known - NOT SURE BUT WOULD LIKE TO FIND OUT HOW 2 TEST

What stage of growth? 1.5 MONTHS INTO VEG (plant growth may be stunted due to not enough watering only about 12-15" tall roughly i dont have a measuring implement)

Relative humidity and temp of area if known? unknown how much for tester

Grow area size and ventilation - 2' frnt2bk x 4' wide x roughly 5.5' tall shelf all the way across then another 2 feet 2 the ceiling

lighting schedule - my lighting schedule will now be regemented at 18/6 but up until yesterday i was using 3 desk lamp and the sun on good days

comments would be very helpful first time grower

also any opinions of what that brown spot is would be apreciated nly appeard since under mh


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 7, 2007)

holy sheep you gotta 1000 watt in that small space? its not hot in their? im surprised the walls are not melting


----------



## RASTAYOUT (Jul 7, 2007)

its hot but nt blazing


----------

